# '65 Max Tire Size for 17s



## GTOS_Rule (Jul 10, 2017)

I am in the process of doing a resto-mod on my 65 GTO, which includes a new Hotchkiss suspension and 4-wheel disc brakes. I want to put 17x8 Cragar wheels on the front and back, but I am struggling to determine what is the biggest tire sizes I can install on these wheels (assuming bigger size in the back) and not have an issue with rubbing. For you guys that have installed 17" wheels on your 65 GTO, what tire sizes are you using, front and back?


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

GTOS_Rule said:


> I am in the process of doing a resto-mod on my 65 GTO, which includes a new Hotchkiss suspension and 4-wheel disc brakes. I want to put 17x8 Cragar wheels on the front and back, but I am struggling to determine what is the biggest tire sizes I can install on these wheels (assuming bigger size in the back) and not have an issue with rubbing. For you guys that have installed 17" wheels on your 65 GTO, what tire sizes are you using, front and back?


I did 17x9.5 in the rear and 17x8.5 in the front. The tire I went with is a Nitto 555, 235/45/17 in front and a 275/40/17 in the rear. I also did a full coil over install at the same time, and no rubbing at all. I love the new rubber and rim combo.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a 67 gto. Don't think the wheel well opening could have changed much in a couple years. I had 9.5 wheels w/ 255/45/17 tires







in the rear with some minor rubbing on turns. some material was removed on the outer wheel well tho. Bought new wheels and could not get 9.5 in 17" so I went 8" all the way around with same tires. Can't tell the difference in the look. No rubbing tho. 225/45/17 in front.


----------



## 66FCfromQC (Jan 28, 2020)

Joe'sToy said:


> I did 17x9.5 in the rear and 17x8.5 in the front. The tire I went with is a Nitto 555, 235/45/17 in front and a 275/40/17 in the rear. I also did a full coil over install at the same time, and no rubbing at all. I love the new rubber and rim combo.
> View attachment 132548
> View attachment 132548
> View attachment 132548
> View attachment 132548


I am just curious about what are the offsets for the front and rear wheels. I currently have 215 on Rallye II 15x7 in the front and looking at the clearance, it seems that in order to fit wider wheel/tire combo would require more negative offset .... don't want to go overboard to affect the steering/ride either. Thanks


----------

